# Dust collection pipes in floor



## mhutchison36 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am beginning to build my first workshop. It will be approx. 14' 8" X 26'. I will have an 8' garage door in the front (14'8" side). My question is about dust collection. I plan on purchasing an Oneida 3Hp gorilla. I have read all about PVC vs metal ductwork. I plan on running the ductwork in the cement floor. I would like to hear from anyone who has currently or in the past run his or her ductwork through a concrete floor. The pro's, the con's, it's all welcome. I figure I will hopefully build one shop in my life so I want the best insight before I officially begin construction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Sounds Great.. Have you Figured out....*

How to clear clogs? One other thing. How about running the power wit the DC duct work. That would be neat. Having the table saw in the middle of the floor with no power lines showing..





mhutchison36 said:


> I am beginning to build my first workshop. It will be approx. 14' 8" X 26'. I will have an 8' garage door in the front (14'8" side). My question is about dust collection. I plan on purchasing an Oneida 3Hp gorilla. I have read all about PVC vs metal ductwork. I plan on running the ductwork in the cement floor. I would like to hear from anyone who has currently or in the past run his or her ductwork through a concrete floor. The pro's, the con's, it's all welcome. I figure I will hopefully build one shop in my life so I want the best insight before I officially begin construction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Dust Collection Piping in Floor*

Most guys on this forum will probably advise against it, but I have one 4" PVC pipe under the concrete in my shop. Mine extends about 12' long from the center of the floor to the collector positioned in another room. It comes up right near the table saw in the center of the floor. I've been using it for about seven years and haven't had a clog yet. I assume I would use a plumbing snake if I ever had a clog. I have overhead lines going to other tools positioned near walls. It seems to work fine for me.

There might be some photos in one of my albums illustrating the dust collection system.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am trying do decide a similar thing. My shop is the second floor of my garage.

If I put the DC downstairs:
Pros: No noise in the shop, no lines to the TS (just go through the floor).
Cons: How to get to the other machines that require lines from the top (Planer, Router table, RAS). TS needs to stay put.

If I put the DC in the shop and run lines overhead 
Pros: No holes in floor, shorther runs to planer, RAS, Router table
Cons: Overhead line to TS gets in the way, Noise.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hutch,
I would be a little leary of putting the DC piping in concrete. JMO


Bud,
My vote is to install the DC downstairs. To kill two birds with one stone you may consider installing your jointer beside the TS, that way you can run both machines off of one duct branched out to two machines with each having their own blast gate. I had mine situated like that in my old shop and it made it handy when you needed to straight edge a board and then rip it to width. again JMO


----------



## mhutchison36 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am going to definitely run the power under the floor for the TS and 20" Planer. I was planning on running at least 6 “main line with 4” -5" lines to machines. I am going to have Oneida design all that. I also assumed using a plumbers snake would clear any clogs. This is just a hobby shop so the workload should not be so overwhelming that clogs should ever really be an issue. I got the idea from a magazine I picked up at the store that had "Americas best home shops" in it. I believe it was a special edition from Wood Magazine. There was a guy from Indiana that did the same thing. I just like things to be extremely neat and by keeping as much ductwork and electrical cords out of site and especially out of walking paths is crucial to me.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Garry.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

Dust collection in the foundation is an awesome thing to have. I would recommend using schedule 40 at 6" personally.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I built a new shop a couple of years ago that is 24 x 40. I strongly considered running the ductwork in the slab but decided against it. 
When designing the shop I was hoping that with a larger shop my big tools would remain forever in the exact same place. One thing I know is that after working in my shop and adding new tools from time to time I have discovered better arrangements for my tool layout
I have rearranged my tool layout in the shop several times and readjusting the ductwork has been easy. 
If it would have been in the slab I would have had a big problem. 
It has never been a problem having my ductwork running from the ceiling. I use a 3 hp Oneida cyclone system.
If you really believe that you will place tools in a location where they will remain forever...then in slab might work.
*A survey of how many woodworkers have or have not ever rearranged their shop layout might help in your decision.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

gregL said:


> I built a new shop a couple of years ago that is 24 x 40. I strongly considered running the ductwork in the slab but decided against it.
> When designing the shop I was sure my big tools would remain forever in the exact same place. One thing I know is that after working in my shop and adding new tools from time to time I have discovered better arrangements for my tool layout
> I have rearranged my tool layout in the shop several times and readjusting the ductwork has been easy.
> If it would have been in the slab I would have had a big problem.
> ...


That's a very good point, Greg. In my case, I can't imagine ever having a better place for the table saw but in the center, so it works for me. I have a "Y" at the collector with one run going under the floor to the table saw and one run going overhead.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

We had dust collection in the floor in the shop I worked in for 35 years and I can only remember 1 clog. Water got in the lines from hard rains. Had to get a plumbing snake to unclog it it. If you go that route, use PVC. It won't corode like galvanized will. The biggest problem we had was dropping table saw nuts and washers in the pipe. We kept a magnet on a string to get them out. 

BTW....are you putting a walk through door on your shop? You will definitely be sorry if you don't. Also, it doesn't matter how big you build your shop, it'll never be big enough.

joe


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't get what the difference is between a clogged overhear line and a clogged underground line. Both would have to be snaked to get the clog out if the were both pvc systems. I say go for it. The clean and obstruction free look of underground lines and power would be well worth it as long as you have it well thought out before hand.


----------



## mhutchison36 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I work with a couple of guys who have home workshops and I have shown them my plans for the layout of tools. With there help I feel I have shop that flows very nicely with the space that is available. I will have a man door in the shop as well.


----------



## IdaCurt (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you post your layout? I'm building the same size shop and would like to compare ideas.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I don't get what the difference is between a clogged overhear line and a clogged underground line. Both would have to be snaked to get the clog out if the were both pvc systems. I say go for it. The clean and obstruction free look of underground lines and power would be well worth it as long as you have it well thought out before hand.


Clogs? That just means you need to upgrade to the 10HP model! arty:


----------



## ironhat (Jul 25, 2009)

Bud, you said, "Cons: How to get to the other machines that require lines from the top (Planer, Router table, RAS). TS needs to stay put". Why can't these machines be serviced from the floor? The dust and chips should, theoretically, move downward with less power required than to pull them up. Now, the comment on the TS got me. If you need to move the saw due to shop size the floor access can still be utilized with a hose. I have a 14'x24' shop and a 3650. The caster and lift system on our saws is just the ticket for our long and narrow shops. I usually keep mine in the same position (length-wise) but I have had it 90* to this for long periods.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

gregL said:


> I have rearranged my tool layout in the shop several times and readjusting the ductwork has been easy.
> If you really believe that you will place tools in a location where they will remain forever...then in slab might work.
> *A survey of how many woodworkers have or have not ever rearranged their shop layout might help in your decision.:thumbsup:*


I am in the process of putting casters under every piece of equipment I have. A permanent layout seems like a good idea at the time, but the funny thing is that as you change projects the ideal layout seems to change along with them. At the moment my layout is far from ideal, but as time goes along I will get it right. I have no space issues, as I have a very large shop. But, as I said, each different project seems to require a different combination of equipment. 

If you are going to put your DC ducting under the floor, consider putting it in a trench with cover grating or planks topping it. If you ever did get a serious clog I doubt that a snake would be of much help. Also, being able to take the cover off the ducting trench would make it very easy to add additional wiring should the need ever arise. The trench would also be an ideal location for an air line should you acquire an air compressor in the future.

Gerry


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's how I see it*

If I wanted "in the floor" ducting, I'd hava a main line of 6" with 4"
"WYE's" off of it, 10 ft from the main on each side and about 8' or 10' apart. Also floor plates on the main. The total number of floor plates would depend on the size of the shop but probably around 16 0r so. The floor plates would have covers and quick connect fittings for attachment. Do they exist? I donno. But the whole reason for in the floor ducting is to minimize trip hazards for me. A floor sweep grate or 2, with a cover would be cool. I'd run as much 2" PVC for wiring on a grid as possible and leave the pull wires in the pipe when gluing up. the wiring PVC would be placed on top of the ductwork PVC! PVC for duct work? Yep. That's only what I'd do based on all the info I have at this time. 
Opinions are like belly buttons, every one has one, some go in, some go out.  bill
BTW Almost all my tools are on mobile bases. What does that tell you about me....I am always changing the location of my tools.

Gerry's idea of a covered trench covers all bases!
>f you are going to put your DC ducting under the floor, consider putting it in a trench with cover grating or planks topping it. If you ever did get a serious clog I doubt that a snake would be of much help. Also, being able to take the cover off the ducting trench would make it very easy to add additional wiring should the need ever arise. The trench would also be an ideal location for an air line should you acquire an air compressor in the future.<


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

> Bud, you said, "Cons: How to get to the other machines that require lines from the top (Planer, Router table, RAS). TS needs to stay put". Why can't these machines be serviced from the floor? The dust and chips should, theoretically, move downward with less power required than to pull them up. Now, the comment on the TS got me. If you need to move the saw due to shop size the floor access can still be utilized with a hose. I have a 14'x24' shop and a 3650. The caster and lift system on our saws is just the ticket for our long and narrow shops. I usually keep mine in the same position (length-wise) but I have had it 90* to this for long periods.


The planer port comes off at an upward angle. Maybe not a huge problem for a DC line coming up from the floor but the machine is obviously designed for overhead DC collection. Sam with the Router table. The TS I guess could be rolled around anywhere and I could still connect to a hole in the floor. I guess I just have to weigh the pros & cons.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I remembered this thread from a couple weeks ago when I happened upon this photo today. My example:


----------

